# Solved: OEMCD001 error



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi i have just formatted my hard drive i want to put windows 98 back in but say ocemcd001 i have already tried start with disk and not floppy i have also enter all setup commanD HAD NO LUCK DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THIS FILE ??


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm not totally sure what you are doing when you get this message. You don't need a file. The message is referring to your CD drive. Are you trying to boot from the CD? Or from a floppy. Could you clarify things a little?


----------



## PMAC38 (Oct 23, 2004)

It sounds like (ocemcd001) is referring to the driver needed to get your 
CDROM initialized in DOS. You should be loading an apporpriate CDROM 
.SYS file and then MSCDEX picks up on it in the autoexec and sets the
drive letter. If your machine is new enough, you should be able to boot
from the CD. You may need to enable that in your BIOS.


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

Thank you for your replies. Yes it is for the cd rom error message is no vailid cd. I have tried changing the boot seq to start wiv cd rom as i have the drivers for my own but i can't seem to get it to work  I have tried also changing cd as the one i am working on is old (adaptec poss) 40x only . I have a philps in this system which i removed and tried. Also i have tried 2 diff operating systems Windows 98 with boot floppy and cd and also Windows Me with boot disk and floppy i even changed the harddrive before i found this site but with no luck Its trial and error with me i have Flattened many a drive and replaced windows this is my first ever failure  Please help if you can guys


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

mmm also it puts all diagnostic tools in drive E: which i cant seem to get at snd this suggest my cd drive would be D: IS THIS CORRECT ??


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

Your CD drive is F. Boot from floppy,with cd support,and at the a: prompt go with F: and then SETUP.


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

I have tried above suggestion it says Invalid drive Spec. i even took the cd rom out and put it in my own system its working perfect
I also put the driver it used on the boot floppy but i keep getting same message No Valid CD rom device driver not found MSCD001 . If i change boot sys in bios it say no valid startup disk right from the start.


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

Hello  i have had the idea i could put my hard drive into the system i am working on is this possible? I cannont add the formatted drive to my own system as i do not have a spare slot on my mother board.


----------



## PMAC38 (Oct 23, 2004)

the Config.sys and autoexec.bat on your boot diskette should have the following lines in them. Sounds like one is missing.

Config.sys............
DEVICE=xxx.sys /D:mscd001 (xxx.sys will be your cd device driver)

Autoexec.bat.......
MSCDEX.EXE /D:mscd001 /L: (the /L Parm lets you specify a drive letter F,G etc)

Make sure that the /d: in the MSCDEX matches the device drive in the config.sys
Make sure that you have the MSCDEX.exe program on your floppy.

GL


----------



## bedhead (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for all your help guys ))


----------

